
Apple's Delays Could Cost iPhone Developer $600K  - peter123
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/03/developer-inves.html
======
patrickg-zill
It's bad that he didn't get any kind of feedback from Apple as to why...
however this headline could also read "iPhone Developer Spends $600K Despite
Having No Guarantees of Acceptance into Proprietary Platform" ...

------
dsil
The only thing you could really assign as Apple costing you for a delay, is
the amount of money you would have made on your app during the time before you
ultimately got accepted.

Whether you spent $600k or a weekend building it has nothing to do with apple
costing you a dime.

------
Timothee
Wasn't a story about this app for the same issue done a few months ago
already?

(Googling...)

I found this article: [http://www.macblogz.com/2008/12/17/iphone-dev-
spends-500k-on...](http://www.macblogz.com/2008/12/17/iphone-dev-
spends-500k-on-development-still-not-approved-by-apple/) So yeah 3 months ago
it was talked about and nothing has changed since.

------
harpastum
The article should read _Company Spends $600,000 Developing App for
Proprietary Service that Violates TOS (but Gets No Response)._

The article states "FreedomVoice was planning to charge a monthly rate of $5
for the service." This is a clear violation of the App Store TOS (although
that will change once 3.0 comes out).

~~~
ibsulon
Then, it's simple. Reject the app. Say it violates TOS. Have a nice day.

I'm starting to think that the best way to do a big application is to start
small and keep getting bigger. I haven't heard these horror stories of review
problems once an application is launched. As it stands, I wouldn't attempt a
large application on the system.

------
jonknee
That's OK, Google Voice would have crushed their dreams anyway.

